# Looking for an aquarium in my home



## Helina90 (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi, I am looking for an aquarium at my home. But I have some pet birds in my home. 
I am little confused to have the aquarium in the presence of birds. Let me know if the
aquariums are safe for the birds. I am also going to have an aquarium in my backyard
where I am using the bird feeders to attract the different birds. Le me know if the
aquarium are safe to have in the indoor and in the backyard.


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

I can’t think of any issues unless u keep eagles that will eat them lol


----------



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

If you want to put an aquarium outside it has to be massive (in which case a pond generally suffices better), and it needs to be shaded regardless. The fish can't take a temp swing of several degrees celsius each day.

gg


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

the only issue I have is my parrots feeding fish with their seeds and pellets, and sometimes poop! they love to sit on my aquarium and watch fishes !


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I kept birds and aquariums for many years. They are fine together.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have birds and aquariums.
I keep the aquariums covered as the birds will try landing and eating the floating water plants as I uncover the tanks to skim off the floating plants>
the birds get the flotters/mostly Duckweed with a few snail.


----------

